# 2011 R3 vs RS???



## djdube525 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have an opportunity to build up either bike with similar component packages... with that said, looking at the two bikes, the geometries are now very similar (within a millimeter or two here and there). I did get a chance to test ride an RS, but the store did not have an R3 in my size in stock.

I was wondering if there are people with real world experience with both bikes can comment on the ride differences. I assume the R3 is stiffer... how much of a difference is there in ride quality?

Any idea on difference in frame weight (I'm looking at a 58cm)? Not that it matters much... I could certainly loose a few pounds to make up the difference. Although, I had seen some reviews of there appearing to be a greater tendency of frame cracks in the R3 BB area... wondering if this is largely due to the lighter frame and whether or not it will be remedied with the BBright. 

I am curious about BBright in general... If it had been on the market a few more years, I'd be less concerned about adoption.

Any and all opinions are welcome.

EDIT:
FWIW, my current bike is a 56cm '95 Litespeed Catalyst that I bought used in '97. While a fine bike, I'm a bit too compressed on that frame... I feel like I'm bent over too much which over longish rides (50+ miles) my shoulders, neck and upper back get rather soar (a sign of old age perhaps). 

Unfortunately, I couldn't take the bike out on a long ride so I'm still left wondering if I'll end up feeling more refreshed after something like a century on either the R3 or RS as opposed to my Litespeed.


Regards,
Dave


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

RS all the way & don't look back! I have a 61cm. It's the lightest, strongest, fastest, & most comfortable bike I've ever ridden. With a good set of wheels, you can't do better.


----------

